# Onwards...



## PiP (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2014)

What a neat shot, Pip! I love how it leads right to the ocean. Beautiful!


----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks, Gumby.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 21, 2014)

Ah, I could look at that photo all day. Thanks for sharing it. Did you take that with a DSLR? Nice shot.


----------



## PiP (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, it's a Panasonic DMC FZ38. My kids decided there were too many knobs and dials on a SLR camera for Mum to cope with... hmmmm

Unfortunately, the camera has its limitations so I try and focus on composition. Not sure I've achieved this here... I was trying to capture a feeling of infinity towards a distant horizon.


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 22, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> Yep, it's a Panasonic DMC FZ38. My kids decided there were too many knobs and dials on a SLR camera for Mum to cope with... hmmmm
> 
> Unfortunately, the camera has it's limitations so I try and focus on composition. Not sure I've achieved this here... I was trying to capture a feeling of infinity towards a distant horizon.



Then you have succeeded in what you set out to do.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Feb 22, 2014)

Beatiful perspective. This reminds me of Lake Superior in Michigan's Upper Peninsula.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, this is real? No! It looks too good to be real. Great job!


----------



## PiP (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. This is my local beach


----------

